# where to set nock height??



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Start at 90* you should be pretty close if not perfect.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

I set all my Hoyts 1/8" high and always get a bullet hole.


----------



## Neuralgia (Mar 25, 2008)

The manual of the rest should tell you where to start.

According to Larry Wise' book, you can START 1/4 of an inch above level. Then start expermenting with it.


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

If your using a whisker biscuit you want your knocking point set level...you don"t want your arrow at a angle going through a whisker biscuit that causes excessive wear on the biscuit...


----------



## BullElkKiller (Mar 13, 2007)

Start level then move the nocking point up until you get a perfect bullet hole. Set your Whisker Biscuit so the arrow is even with the berger hole. With a Whisker Biscuit you do not need to have your arrow perfecly level. My bow has a Whisker Biscuit and I had to set my nocking point 3/16" high to get a bullet hole through paper/good broadhead flight. I have approx. 2000 shots through the Whisker Biscuit and it is still fine. Good Luck!!


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

*Wb*

+1 on the level comment.


----------

